# Umgebungsvariable unter Windows Vista setzen



## Alex_winf01 (19. Apr 2009)

Wie kann ich unter Windows Vista die Umgebungsvariable auf mein Java-Verzeichnis setzen, damit ich auch unter d:\test auch ein jar-File erstellen kann? Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## faetzminator (19. Apr 2009)

Google
"vista java umgebungsvariable"
[auf gut Glück]


> 'Windows-Taste + Pause' | 'Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen' | Reiter 'Erweitert' | 'Umgebungsvariablen...'


----------



## Alex_winf01 (19. Apr 2009)

@ faetzminator

danke schon mal für Deine Antwort. Habe jetzt noch folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in der PATH-Variable nun mein Java-bin-Verzeichnis eingetragen und den Rechner neu gestartet. Nun habe in meinem Arbeitsverzeichnis d:\test eine kleine bat-Datei liegen, mit der ich meine Jar-Files erstelle. Sobald ich die bat-Datei aufrufe, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass der Befehl jar falsch geschrieben wurde. Woran kann dass noch liegen (außer an der PATH-Variable)? Die PATH-Variable hab ich gesetzt.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (19. Apr 2009)

Hat sich gerade erledigt. War in der PATH-Variable ein Rechtschreibfehler. Statt Programme Programe.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (20. Apr 2009)

Also hab doch wieder das Problem mit meiner Path-Variable. Ich habe das jdk bei mir in die Path-Variable aufgenommen: c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin

Danach Rechnerneustart, Wechsel in das Arbeitsverzeichnis und führe die bat-Datei aus. Dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass der Befehl jar falsch geschrieben wurde. Kann das an meinem Vista liegen? Wenn ich mir das bin-Verzeichnis anschaue, welcher Ort dort eingetragen wurde, steht da: c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04?


----------



## andre111 (20. Apr 2009)

Dann musst du die Path-Variable halt zu
c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin
umändern.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2009)

> Wenn ich mir das bin-Verzeichnis anschaue, welcher Ort dort eingetragen wurde

wie kann in ein Verzeichnis etwas eingetragen sein?

> dass der Befehl jar falsch geschrieben wurde

ist jar ein Befehl? gibts eine jar.exe? ok, bei mir gibts die auch wie ich grad sehe, 
aber schreibt man nicht
java -jar ..
?


----------



## andre111 (20. Apr 2009)

Er möchte ja ein jar-File erstellen und nicht ausführen, und erstellen geht mit der jar.exe.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (20. Apr 2009)

@ andre111

selbst wenn ich das so reinschreibe, kann ich das jar-File nicht erstellen. Komisch: In einem anderen Projektordner kann ich sehr wohl das jar-File erstellen.


----------



## andre111 (20. Apr 2009)

Naja, also wenn in Path das Verzeichnis steht, in der die jar.exe liegt, dann muss er das eigentlich erkennen. Also ich selber arbeite mit XP und da funktioniert das ohne Probleme, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was da unter Vista so großartig anders sein sollte.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (20. Apr 2009)

@ andre111

hab ich auch gedacht. Kann das an dieser Benutzerkontensteuerung von Vista liegen?


----------



## andre111 (20. Apr 2009)

Glaub ich nicht, da alle Systemvariablen in der Registry unter
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment
und nicht unter
HKEY_CURRENT_USER
gespeichert werden. Also sollte es nicht von den Benutzerkonten abhängig sein.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (20. Apr 2009)

Also mit meiner H2-Datenbank habe ich das selbe Problem gehabt --> Benutzerkonto deaktiviert und schon konnte ich wieder wie gewohnt drauf zugreifen.

Woran kann das jetzt noch liegen?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (20. Apr 2009)

Kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## andre111 (20. Apr 2009)

Also ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende ???:L


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Also, wenn ich den Pfad direkt in die Bad-Datei schreibe, funzt es. Hört sich so an, als ob die CLASSPATH noch nicht passt. Mal ausprobieren, ob das der Grund sein kann.

@ andre111



andre111 hat gesagt.:


> Er möchte ja ein jar-File erstellen und nicht ausführen, und erstellen geht mit der jar.exe.


Sie möchte ein jar-File erstellen. Bin weiblich.


----------



## andre111 (21. Apr 2009)

Ok, sry


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Also, ich wollte jetzt den CLASSPATH setzen, ich gehe also in die Umgebungsvariablen --> Systemvariablen und suche dort die CLASSPATH-Variable. Nur es gibt dort keinen Eintrag CLASSPATH. Wird die unter Vista anders gesetzt?


----------



## MiDniGG (21. Apr 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> Also, ich wollte jetzt den CLASSPATH setzen, ich gehe also in die Umgebungsvariablen --> Systemvariablen und suche dort die CLASSPATH-Variable. Nur es gibt dort keinen Eintrag CLASSPATH. Wird die unter Vista anders gesetzt?



Die heißt unter XP und Vista einfach nur Path


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Dort habe ich den Pfad bereits eingetragen. Trotzdem kann ich keine Jar-Files erstellen. Seltsam.


----------



## MiDniGG (21. Apr 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> Dort habe ich den Pfad bereits eingetragen. Trotzdem kann ich keine Jar-Files erstellen. Seltsam.



OK. Sorry. Hab den Anfang nich gelesen 
Wie sieht denn Deine .bat-Datei aus?


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Die heißt unter XP und Vista einfach nur Path


Das ist definitiv falsch. PATH und CLASSPATH haben *nichts* miteinander zu tun.

Wenn es keine CLASSPATH-Variable gibt: Leg doch mal eine an und probier es damit!

Ebenius


----------



## MiDniGG (21. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Das ist definitiv falsch. PATH und CLASSPATH haben *nichts* miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Wenn es keine CLASSPATH-Variable gibt: Leg doch mal eine an und probier es damit!
> 
> Ebenius



Ja. Ich dachte sie meint die Path-Variable. Sorry.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Kurzer Zwischenstand:

Classpath-Variable angelegt, Java-Pfad dort eingetragen, Rechner neu gestartet. Und ich kann immer noch keine jar-Files ersellen. Die bat-Datei sieht wie folgt aus (funzt unter Windows 2000 und Windows XP):


```
jar cvfm install.jar mainfest.MV *.class
pause
```

So funzt es allerdings:


```
c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin\jar cvfm install.jar mainfest.MV *.class
pause
```

Woran kann das jetzt noch liegen?


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Wenn du am Kommandoprompt jar eingibst, welche Meldung kommt dann?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Es kommt die Meldung, dass der Befehl jar falsch geschrieben wurde bzw. nicht gefunden wurde. Die selbe Fehlermeldung wie bei Ausführen der bat-Datei.


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

Also dann doch die PATH-Variable  Da hängst Du das an (Semikolon nicht vergessen): 
	
	
	
	





```
;c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\jre\bin
```
In der Kommandozeile kannst Du die Variable überprüfen: [Highlight=Batch]echo "%PATH%"[/Highlight]
Ebenius


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Selbe Problematik. Hat nicht geholfen. Leider.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Zeig mal deinen kompletten PATH.

Wo ist denn das JDK installiert?


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

Alex, Du bist lustig. Was denkst Du warum ich schreibe, wie man die Variable ausgibt. Ich will natürlich *sehen* wie Dein Pfad jetzt ausschaut.

Ebenius


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Ich habe den Pfad mal angehangen. Also, mein JDK ist unter c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04 istalliert. Da muss man unter Vist etwas aufpassen, da die Bezeichnung "Programme" nur ein Alias-Name ist und der Ordner eigentlich Programm Files heisst. Aber selbst wenn ich den Ordner so angebe, kann ich trotzdem kein Jar-File erstellen.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Gib mal folgendes an der Kommandozeile ein:

```
SET PATH = "C:\Program Files\\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin";%PATH%
jar
```
Was kommt raus?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Anbei einmal der aktuelle Pfad und die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

> Anbei einmal der aktuelle Pfad und die Fehlermeldung.


Wenn das so weiter geht kommen wir zu keiner Lösung...

Lies nochmal meinen vorherigen Post, führe die Befehle aus und sag uns was rauskommt.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

@ maki

ich habe den Befehl so eingegeben. Es kommt raus: Der Befehl "jar" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden"


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

> ich habe den Befehl so eingegeben.


Wirklich? Denn die Bilder die du gepostet hast haben nix mit meiner Frage zu tun 

Das erste Bild zeigt dass du die Path Variable ausgeben wolltest, danach hatte ich nicht gefragt.
Das zweite Bild ist der Screenshot der Ausgabe einer Batchdatei, das war auch nicht Teil meiner Frage.

Was passiert hiermit:

```
SET PATH = "c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin";%PATH%
jar
```


----------



## MiDniGG (21. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wirklich? Denn die Bilder die du gepostet hast haben nix mit meiner Frage zu tun
> 
> Das erste Bild zeigt dass du die Path Variable ausgeben wolltest, danach hatte ich nicht gefragt.
> Das zweite Bild ist der Screenshot der Ausgabe einer Batchdatei, das war auch nicht Teil meiner Frage.
> ...



Besser "Program Files" da Vista  Noch was. Falls Du x64 hast solltest Du darauf achten, dass Du auch ne 64-Bit-Java-Version installiert hast. Falls nicht liegt der Java Ordner ja im "Programme x86"-Ordner, oder wie der heißt ^^

schüss


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Habs gerade eingegeben und ich bekomme sofort die Fehlermeldung, dass der Befehl "jar" entweder falsch geschrieben ist oder konnte nicht gefunden werden konnte.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Auch die Änderung auf Program Files ändert nichts an dem Problem. Ich bekomme immer noch die Fehlermeldung, dass der Befehl jar falsch geschrieben ist und ich habe kein x64. Wenn ich den Pfad DIRTEKT in meine bat-Datei schreibe, dann klappt es. Ich möchte aber nicht in jeder bat-Datei den Pfad DIREKT dort einklopfen.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Besser "Program Files" da Vista


Das war mein vorletzter Vorschlag, hat auch nicht funktioniert(?)



Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> Auch die Änderung auf Program Files ändert nichts an dem Problem. Ich bekomme immer noch die Fehlermeldung, dass der Befehl jar falsch geschrieben ist und ich habe kein x64. Wenn ich den Pfad DIRTEKT in meine bat-Datei schreibe, dann klappt es. Ich möchte aber nicht in jeder bat-Datei den Pfad DIREKT dort einklopfen.


Dazu müsstest du es schaffen, die PATH Variable richtig zu setzen, das ist ja das Thema dieses Threads


----------



## MiDniGG (21. Apr 2009)

Stimmt. Ich glaub ich halt heut wirklich vollster meine Klappe ^^

Außer dem schönen Link hier noch. Mach doch mal wirklich 1:1 dem nach oder kommt da dann auch wieder diese tolle Fehler? 

Creating an Executable jar File
(ganz unten)


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Schön, dass man für blöd gehalten wird. ALSO, damit es jeder hier versteht: Ich mache:

1. PATH setzen mit: SET PATH c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;%path%
2. Anschließend Path-Variable anzeigen lassen --> Pfad ist drinn
3. Rechner neu starten
4. Commandozeile aufrufen
5. Anschließend in die Commandozeile eingeben: jar cvfm install.jar meinfest.MV *.class
6. Fehlermeldung erscheint

Was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

Maki, die Leerzeichen machen's kaputt.

Alex: Bitte probier das! [Highlight=Batch]SET PATH=c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;%PATH%
echo "%PATH%"
jar

SET PATH=c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;%PATH%
echo "%PATH%"
jar[/Highlight]
Ebenius


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

> Was mache ich da falsch?


Das hier:


> 3. Rechner neu starten


Wenn du den Rechner neu startest, ist natürlich alles was du per SET an der Kommandozeile eingestellt hast weg... vom Rechner neustarten hatte ich auch nix erwähnt, oder? 

Das setzen von PATH per SET sollte nur dazu dienen, den richtigen Pfad zur JDK installation zu finden.



> Maki, die Leerzeichen machen's kaputt.


Ebenius, deswegen hatte ich doppelte Anführungszeichen in meiner version 
"Kaputt" macht es der Rechner neustart...


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> 1. PATH setzen mit: SET PATH c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;%path%


Gleichheitszeichen fehlt.


Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> 3. Rechner neu starten


Nein. Wenn Du's so setzt, den Rechner *nicht neu starten!* Einfach direkt so wie ich's im letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe ausprobieren und Feedback liefern. Wenn das funktioniert, können wir's in die Umgebungsvariablen eintragen und dann darfst Du neu starten.


maki hat gesagt.:


> Ebenius, deswegen hatte ich doppelte Anführungszeichen in meiner version
> "Kaputt" macht es der Rechner neustart...


Hilft nicht. Die Leerzeichen um das Gleichheitszeichen sind (bei mir zumindest) ein Problem.

Ebenius


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

@ maki

Ich habe jetzt das gemacht:

1. PATH setzen mit: SET PATH = c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;%path%
2. Anschließend Path-Variable anzeigen lassen --> Pfad ist drinn
3. Commandozeile aufrufen
4. Anschließend in die Commandozeile eingeben: jar cvfm install.jar meinfest.MV *.class

Ergebnis: Fehlermeldung erscheint immer noch. 

Dann habe ich es probiert, den Pfad dauerhaft in die PATH-Variable reinzuschreiben: Windows-Taste + Pause --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Umgebungsvariablen --> Systemvariablen --> PATH --> Pfad eintragen. Ergebnis: Fehlermeldung erscheint immer noch.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

So, jetzt hat es geklappt (zumindestens über den set path-Befehl). Aber es klappt immer noch nicht, wenn ich es dauerhaft in die Systemvariable reinschreibe. Diese brauche ich ja nur zu ergänzen.


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

Wie sieht Dein Pfad jetzt aus? *In der selben Konsole nach dem SET ohne Neustart!*[Highlight="Java"]echo "%PATH%"[/Highlight]
Ebenius


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> @ maki
> 
> Ich habe jetzt das gemacht:
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich dir nicht gesagt.

Ich sagte:


> set PATH = "c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin";%path%


Sobald Leerzeichen im Pfad sind musst du doppelte Anführungszeichen setzen...


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

Dort steht der Pfad wie folgt drinn: c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin

Und diesen Pfad trage ich nun in die Systemvariable PATH ein. Ich gehe wie folgt vor:

1. Taste Windows + Pause
2. Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen
3. Umgebungsvariablen
4. Unter Systemvariablen die Variable PATH auswählen
5. Auf bearbeiten gehen
6. Pfad wie folgt hinten dran eintragen: ...; c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;
7. Auf OK klicken

--> Danach müsste der Rechnerneustart erfolgen


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

@ maki

mit dem set-Path klappt es jetzt (mein vorletzter Post). Nun möchte ich das DAUERHAFT in die Systemvariable reinschreiben.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> @ maki
> 
> mit dem set-Path klappt es jetzt (mein vorletzter Post). Nun möchte ich das DAUERHAFT in die Systemvariable reinschreiben.


Dann setze den Pfad (inklusive doppelter Anführungszeichen) in den Umgebungsvariablen, denn nur die doppleten Anführungszeichen hatten gefehlt


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

@ maki

hab es mit Anführungszeichen in der PATH-Variable eingetrage und bekomme nach einem Rechnerneustart die selbe Fehlermeldung. Und bevor einer fragt: Vorgehensweise wie in meinem vorletzten Post, nur dass die Pfad-Angabe in Doppelten Anführungszeichen.


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

Ich fühle mich wiederholt ignoriert und strafe dieses Thema von nun an mit Missachtung. 

Eigentlich kenne ich das nur von der Arbeit. Eine Frage pro E-Mail nach Asien. Wer zwei Fragen stellt bekommt eine Antwort auf beide Fragen ohne Referenz und Wert. Liebe Themeneröffnerin, bist Du fähig, mehrere aufeinander folgende Beiträge zu lesen, zu überdenken, zu probieren und auf alle genannten Punkte einzugehen? Du lässt ständig die Hälfte weg. 

Ebenius


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> @ maki
> 
> hab es mit Anführungszeichen in der PATH-Variable eingetrage und bekomme nach einem Rechnerneustart die selbe Fehlermeldung. Und bevor einer fragt: Vorgehensweise wie in meinem vorletzten Post, nur dass die Pfad-Angabe in Doppelten Anführungszeichen.


Zeig mal deine PATH Variable..


----------



## thE_29 (21. Apr 2009)

Kannst du mir erklären warum du immer ein LEERZEICHEN vor den Pfadangaben machst?
Hat das jemals einer erwähnt oder hast du dir das selber so ausgedacht..

Deine Path Variable (1 Seite vorher) strotzt nur so von Fehlern das man kotzen könnte...
Lass mal alle Leerzeichen weg!! Und hinter dem letzten Eintrag gehört KEIN ;


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Apr 2009)

@ all

Danke für die Hilfe. Hiermit schließe ich das Thema und ist für mich erledigt.


----------



## EProX (2. Mai 2009)

Bei allen, die den gleiche Fehler haben.
Das hat mir geholfen.

mystuff.kilu.de formerly known as strienz-online.eu - Java installieren (Windows)

Problem war, das ich die eine Variable bei Benutzervariablen eingetragen habe, anstatt
bei Systemvariablen.:lol: 
Das kommt davon, wenn man von sowas keine Ahnung hat.

Also immer ins Untere eintragen:


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Mai 2009)

Falls es einen noch interessiert:

ich habe den Rechner neu aufgesetzt, die Systemvariable so wie immer gesetzt (mach das schon etwas länger) und es hat funktioniert. Es hat ganz einfach an einer fehlerhaften Systemdatei gelegen. Ich habe die PATH-Variable schon in Windows 2000, Windows ME und Windows XP gesetzt - immer nach dem gleichen Muster. Was solls. Jetzt funtkioniert es - auch ohne eure Hilfe.


----------



## saheed (28. Jun 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> Falls es einen noch interessiert:
> 
> ich habe den Rechner neu aufgesetzt, die Systemvariable so wie immer gesetzt (mach das schon etwas länger) und es hat funktioniert. Es hat ganz einfach an einer fehlerhaften Systemdatei gelegen. Ich habe die PATH-Variable schon in Windows 2000, Windows ME und Windows XP gesetzt - immer nach dem gleichen Muster. Was solls. Jetzt funtkioniert es - auch ohne eure Hilfe.




Super ich hatte selbiges Problem und mit der Seite hat war es echt spielend..


----------



## Atze (28. Jun 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das jdk bei mir in die Path-Variable aufgenommen: c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin



also ich könnte mir denken, dass du den wirklichen Pfad ("c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin") ausprobieren solltest. Vista "übersetzt" das irgendwie für die deutschen User, also "Program Files" statt "Programme". Ist mit "Benutzer/Desktop" das gleiche, eigentlich ist es "User/Desktop" usw.

bin nicht sicher ob's daran liegt, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen. nen versuch wäre es jedenfalls wert 

edit: huch, war ja schon gelöst!  sorry, nicht gecheckt!


----------

